# What breed are my cats?



## Nupato (May 3, 2015)

Hi all,

I'm interested to know what breed my cats are just by their appearance. As I did not buy them and have little knowledge about this, I would appreciate any assistance from the more 'experience' cat forum members.

I have attached photographs of all our cats, including one that has just recently passed (Dylan).

Many thanks.


----------



## Nicole.H (Apr 9, 2015)

Looks like you have a couple of long haired moggies and one short haired one! Cat's aren't like dogs, breeds aren't easily discernible and most cats that resemble a breed likely don't have any of that breed in them anyways. Cat breeds, and cat domestication is still incredibly new and most of the breeds are just a combination of similar looking moggies bred for appearances, unlike dogs where a lot of breeds developed to serve a certain function. 

All very beautiful cats though, I especially love the moustache in the last picture!


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

They are all mixed breed. We consider them DLH (domestic long hair), DMH or DSH at our shelter with a sub breed of tabby (orange and white) or tuxedo (black and white), etc. The first 2 would just be considered tabbies I think. Hard to tell from the pics if they are calico, torti or tabbies.


----------

